# Cheap heartworm meds



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Heartguard is the biggest rip off in the pet industry if you didn't know there are cheaper alternatives that work the same, now ya do! lol
Many already know about giving Ivermectine for heartworm prevention but they might be overdosing the dog by giving 1% ivermectin. This is a cheap place that sells it premixed and ready to go. I have been using them for years and just placed another order. I am sure there might be another thread on this but if not this is who I use.

heartwormprevention.com


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohhh cool. I'm am about out of Heartgard anyways.


I see it says 1 for $25. How long will one last?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It lasts me 4 months and I medicate 16 dogs a month.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

speakin of heartworm meds i need to buy sum......


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It lasts me 4 months and I medicate 16 dogs a month.


dang thats super cheap, how did u find this?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> It lasts me 4 months and I medicate 16 dogs a month.


Well thank you so much for posting this up.

Got anymore good buys? hehehe


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Does it also prevent tape worms, round worms, and hookworms?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

off the website.....

65 ml. of our own special blend of .05% ivermectin.
Dosage 
It is given orally, once a month at the dosage of 1 ml per 40 pounds in dogs.

$25 a bottle


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok..... I will post some of my favorite sites for buying goodies, when you have as many dogs as I do, you learn to find good deals!
RE I have been using these guys for years I found the site when I was looking for heartworm med alternatives.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Does it also prevent tape worms, round worms, and hookworms?


kills the immature form of the heartworm (Dirofilaria immitis). It is also used for the treatment and control of hookworms (Ancylostoma caninum, A. brasiliense, and Uncinaria stenocephala) and roundworms (ascarids - Toxocara canis, Toxascaris leonina).

If you own another breed besides APBT You must read this warning

Liquid Ivermectin for skin, for flea control as well as roundworm, hookworm, lungworm, ear mite, and mange control (also controls heartworms). Similar to Revolution (an Avermectin class of drugs), applied to skin spots like Frontline or Advantage, with syringe to measure doses - for most dogs and all cats. Wonderful stuff that all cats and most dogs tolerate really well, however, this high dose Ivermectin is dangerous (even fatal) for some dogs that have the MDR-1 gene that most dogs do not have - see below. Test with 1/20 of the high dose (one ML per 400 pounds of pet weight ) but wash pet immediately if any bad signs below are observed and discontinue use, but if no bad signs observed, then in a week use 1/10 of the high dose (one ML per 200 pounds of pet) - wash pet immediately if any bad signs below are observed and discontinue use, but if not so observed wait a week and test again with 1/5 of the high dose (one ML per 100 pounds of pet) - stop use if any problems observed - but if none then 2/5 of full strength (one ML per 50 pounds of pet weight) a week later. The full dose may be given if all tests fail to reveal any adverse signs. Never use more than 5 ML on a pet, even if the pet is over 120 pounds in weight. This are the problems to look for:

mydriasis -- [excessive dilatation of the pupil of the eye, as the result of disease, drugs or the like] 
depression 
coma 
tremors 
ataxia -- [loss of coordination of the muscles, especially of the extremities, as in unsteady walk or stance] 
stupor 
emesis -- [vomiting] 
drooling


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Even Heartgard doesn't work on tape worms. I only know that because my shih tzu got tape worms once and he had been on Heartgard since he was old enough....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> ok..... I will post some of my favorite sites for buying goodies, when you have as many dogs as I do, you learn to find good deals!
> RE I have been using these guys for years I found the site when I was looking for heartworm med alternatives.


Give them to me girl....LMAO

With 3 dogs it still gets exspensive....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Even Heartgard doesn't work on tape worms. I only know that because my shih tzu got tape worms once and he had been on Heartgard since he was old enough....


Sorry I just read my Interceptor box, I knew it killed 3 kinds besides heartworms, but it was whipworms, not tape worms.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use this guy for an all around wormer 1x a year

LCWL - Liquid combo wormer large: This large pre-mixed liquid is for tape/round/hook worms for dogs and cats will treat up to 360 pounds. It contains 625 MG of Praziquantel mixed in 20 ML of liquid Pyrantel Pamoate wormer for $9 - this is for puppies or kittens in one dose, where Pyrantel Pamoate is subsequently used alone after that for every two or three weeks, since puppies or kittens need Pyrantel Pamoate frequently as they grow up, but not the Praziquantel so frequently. Use this twice a year (one ML per 12 pounds), or as needed.

He has a bunch of other wormers too, and he is legit I vouch for him. He use to sell on ebay but I don;t see his ads anymore. His wormers are $12 I buy them 4 at a time to does 16 dogs for three days for worms
[email protected]


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to be such a pain Lisa, but your post says given orally, but then in the disclaimer post, it says spot treatment, would we give this orally, or as a spot treatment? Also does it kill fleas as well? Im sorry to have so many questions, I really am a paranoid freak about the dogs.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I use Interceptor and won't use anything else. They guarantee your dog won't get heart worm if you use their product. My vet is so confident in it that she doesn't even test for heart worm yearly if you are using it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

your the shizz neeez


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I use Interceptor and won't use anything else. They guarantee your dog won't get heart worm if you use their product. My vet is so confident in it that she doesn't even test for heart worm yearly if you are using it.


I don't think anything is 100%....

I still check every year.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I don't think anything is 100%....
> 
> I still check every year.


I agree, my vet is pretty confident, and asked if I want to test, and I said heck yeah!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I use Interceptor and won't use anything else. They guarantee your dog won't get heart worm if you use their product. My vet is so confident in it that she doesn't even test for heart worm yearly if you are using it.


People are die hards when it comes to vet recommendations, after all that is how they make their money. Interceptor is great but you can get the same protection for much less.

Vets are some of the biggest scam artist around. I use to work for several vets hospitals and many are paid bonus for the amount they contribute to the practice. That is crazy because they are up selling their services and raking in the cash. There are good vets out there but many are about the money and selling services you really don't need. I am all for top health care of pets and I joke to my vet I pay the staff's yearly salary but I have a vet who does not over charge or recommend things I do not need. I search 3 cities till I found a vet who was fair. I have a couple back up vets but it is scary the s**t I have heard come out of some vets mouth.

I use to work at a VCA (scamers!) and one vet would tell people that is they did not blood work before saying their puppy she would die during surgery! Many at VCA use scare tactics or make you feel like a bad owner if you don't drop 300 a visit. VCA vets are the worst because they get big bonus based off of how much money they bring in. Every month the vets would get a report on their up sell and they would push hard to reach goals.

So I am sure your vet pushes for interceptor, they more they sell the better for the practice. Not that you have a bad vet but in general it is about the up sell!

I know many vets and I have works at a few hospitals to know this and I have 3 close Friends who are vets and one who owns their own practice. They can not legally tell you to use things like ivermectin because it is not an approved but off the books they will tell you it works just the same. What do you think people used before heart guard, how do you think they got the idea? Heart guard is chewable ivermectin  read the label.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

You can get it from you local farm and feed store that is were i get mine. its cheap we use it for the cattle and the dogs.
and i get all kinds of dog stuff there just compare the ingreadients from cattle med to dog meds alot are the same.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

remember you need to be able to do the math so if you cant do the math don't bother


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ordered mine and he said it'll be shipped out tomorrow morning......Awesome!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

thanks................


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Eh I just got a one dog supply for 6 months of triheart and advantix free from my vet girl... i guess when this stuff runs out I'm gonna give it a try. Thank god I have never had a flea or worm problem


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Well since Interceptor guarantees their product I think some of you may be jumping the gun so to speak!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> People are die hards when it comes to vet recommendations, after all that is how they make their money. Interceptor is great but you can get the same protection for much less.
> 
> Vets are some of the biggest scam artist around. I use to work for several vets hospitals and many are paid bonus for the amount they contribute to the practice. That is crazy because they are up selling their services and raking in the cash. There are good vets out there but many are about the money and selling services you really don't need. I am all for top health care of pets and I joke to my vet I pay the staff's yearly salary but I have a vet who does not over charge or recommend things I do not need. I search 3 cities till I found a vet who was fair. I have a couple back up vets but it is scary the s**t I have heard come out of some vets mouth.
> 
> ...


Well then I guess these vets have the money to replace my dog if it dies from heart worm. My vet is well respected in the community and I trust her and no, I am not some ignorant boob who believes everything some vets say.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My vet girls whole family uses invermetic... she just happens to get the convenient stuff from work.... it does work the same. They're farm people... Her parents are farriers, have 12 horses, and like 13 dogs


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Well then I guess these vets have the money to replace my dog if it dies from heart worm. My vet is well respected in the community and I trust her and no, I am not some ignorant boob who believes everything some vets say.


It doesn't say they will pay for everything....

"INTERCEPTOR Spectrum will prevent heartworm and control roundworm, whipworm, hookworm and tapeworm in your dog(s). In the unlikely event that your dog shows clinical signs of disease caused by any of these worms and tests positive, when INTERCEPTOR Spectrum has been administered according to the label and leaflet instructions, Novartis Animal Health will reimburse all reasonable costs incurred in treating those diseases."

I was just looking it up because I didn't know any of them offered a guarantee.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> It doesn't say they will pay for everything....
> 
> "INTERCEPTOR Spectrum will prevent heartworm and control roundworm, whipworm, hookworm and tapeworm in your dog(s). In the unlikely event that your dog shows clinical signs of disease caused by any of these worms and tests positive, when INTERCEPTOR Spectrum has been administered according to the label and leaflet instructions, Novartis Animal Health will reimburse all reasonable costs incurred in treating those diseases."
> 
> I was just looking it up because I didn't know any of them offered a guarantee.


Thats good to know!  Thanks for that info


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The problem with the guarantee is that you cannot provide proof you used the product correctly. If your dog gets sick and you contact them, I am sure they will ask for proof, a receipt says you bought it, it does not provide proof you used it correctly, most guarantees are just marketing scams, I would rather have a healthy dog than a bogus guarantee.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> The problem with the guarantee is that you cannot provide proof you used the product correctly. If your dog gets sick and you contact them, I am sure they will ask for proof, a receipt says you bought it, it does not provide proof you used it correctly, most guarantees are just marketing scams, I would rather have a healthy dog than a bogus guarantee.


That's a good point. Marketing scams hit close to home in a lot of markets. I mean come on, theyre used in everything we buy as consumers. Who in their right mind would make a product and say, buy us, we don't work well but it's a steal!

The thing you have to realize is that there is no such thing is a 100% satisfaction guarantee. I work in mattress retail, and I have been down as far as the assembly lines (not working them, but to know my products) in other states and people in these industries JOKE about things like warranties... Larger companies eat the loss and send more free **** and make more promises because theyre making money off of you the first time around. That's provided that their guarantee paid for whatever it is they claim to pay.

If a customer of mine buys a bed from me, I have to give them a warranty card, and there are so many little rules and regulations that you would basically have to seal off your bed and lay on it once a week for you to be able to use your warranty. As a mattress retailer, we do enough business to cut a loss and take care of warranties without the manufacturer because everyone knows theyre not gonna let you cash out.

I think of all the Scient Diets, the Iams, Pedigree, Purina, all B.S. that gets marketed to be so good for your dogs, and unless you do some REAL research and talk to people who are experienced, you wouldn't know the difference. Logic would take over and we would say, give me the one that costs less.

Nothing in life is guaranteed my friend.. Not even a guarantee that we'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Well then I guess these vets have the money to replace my dog if it dies from heart worm. My vet is well respected in the community and I trust her and no, I am not some ignorant boob who believes everything some vets say.


I guess I owe you an apology since I think I offended you. I didn't mean to I just was stating info for people who do not know how they can get scammed.
If interceptor works for you more power to you! I would just not spend the money unless I had a dog who could not tolerate Ivermectin. everyone has their favorite products.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I guess I owe you an apology since I think I offended you. I didn't mean to I just was stating info for people who do not know how they can get scammed.
> If interceptor works for you more power to you! I would just not spend the money unless I had a dog who could not tolerate Ivermectin. everyone has their favorite products.


No offense taken my friend, I was just stating my side of the story. 
I live in CA and mosquitoes are not a problem here anyhow so the risk of heart worm is pretty slim regardless.

As I said, I trust my vet and I researched vets in the area before I chose her. 
Her biography on her web page says:

"Dr. Alexa F. Budde received her B.S. In Para Veterinary Science from the University of California, Davis in 1974 and her D.V.M. degree in 1978. Since 1989, Dr. Budde has been owner and chief clinician of Alta Vista Veterinary Clinic in Hayward, California. She has previously worked as head ER doctor at a five-doctor practice in San Jose. She is past president of the Alameda County Chapter of the California Veterinary Medical Association. In her spare time, she takes care of her horses and likes to spend time with her two daughters."

I trust her when she says she is confident your dog will not contract heart worm while using Interceptor. I know what you are talking about though when you mention scams as even she sells Science Diet and when I basically told her it was not good food IMHO she smiles as though she knows that as well.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank u! I needed this info.!!!!


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

I do not like buying it already diluted. Due to I do not know that they are accuratly compounding it correctly. 

You can buy 1% Ivermectin yourself. Which will cost you $25-$30 dollars. And at 0.10ml/cc per 11 pounds it will take care of Roundworms. Hookworms, and whipworms. And that is the instructions per my Vet.

I will trust an unopened bottle before I would trust someone I do not know to mix it. 

Not all Vets are "scammers" lol I have been in the Vet Field for 9 years. And yes I have worked for one who was. However not all are. The one I am currently teching for is a great one. 

He knows how many dogs I have. Will sell me a tray of vaccines at cost. And knows I vaccinate my dogs. He also knows I take care of them. 

What it boils down to is finding the right one and they are out there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

These guys are awesome and I trust them 100%. I have talked to them personally and they know what they are doing but I agree that you need to trust the source you are getting your supplies from.


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> These guys are awesome and I trust them 100%. I have talked to them personally and they know what they are doing but I agree that you need to trust the source you are getting your supplies from.


Yep I agree about that. Always trust your source. All they are doing is diluting it with propylene glycol to lower the concentration of the Ivermectin. Cutting it. Which in turn makes more profit for them.

Let me ask you. Do you test your dogs for Heartworms?

However I can get the 1% Ivermectin from work for $23. And you can get it from Jeffers and other places for under $30. And it is sealed from the manufacturers. And that I trust. I am just funny like that. The more people that have their hand in it. The more mistakes that can be made.

Again with the 1% Solution at 0.10ml/cc per 11pds you will take care of Rounds, hooks, and whips along with Heartworms.

I have used Ivermectin. However I also get free samples from the Drug Reps. Currently I have 24 doses of Sentinel. So that is what I am using.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been using Ivomec 1%

IVOMEC® Injection for Cattle and Swine

I do not mix it with anything I give it to my dogs straight Ava get's .5cc's and Bogart get's .4 cc's every month. You don't have to mix it with anything at that dosage .1 cc's for every 10 lbs you can't overdose the dog ...


----------



## hunter22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Author of this post sharing such a good inf0ormation. Really badly needed this medicine. Thanks for sharing such a wonderful information.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well many people use the 1% for heartworm but the dosage needed with the 1% is so small you can't measure it correctly. Cutting it to .05% is all you need to treat heart worms.

I also use the 1% in my kennel but I know what I am doing. For your basic dog owner all you need is .05% and this is premixed and ready to go.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

THX Performance..Mine came in today !!:goodpost:


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

We just almost lost a dog due to a reaction to Ivermectin (used in this case to treat Demodex) Seizures, blindness, cost a pretty penny at the vet and was touch and go there for a while. This was at the starting dose of .05, well below what has been recommended in this thread as safe)) I use it all the time, usually with no ill effects, and I swear by it, HOWEVER people need to be aware that it has potentially deadly side effects if dosed incorrectly or the individual dog has a sensitivity to it. Dogs need to be monitored for neurological side effects (dilation of pupils, especially unevenly, mild tremors up to full on seizures etc.)
I'm not comfortable with telling people to run down the local feed store and get it just to save a few bucks....... not condsidering the people I deal with daily who barely know how to FEED a dog.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone suggest trying it @ Half the does recomended for the weight the first time to see if its ok? Or would you say if there Alergic to it than the does doesnt matter much because they will react to it at recomended or half that. ??


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I would say if they're going to have a reaction to it, halving the dose will have no effect; you'll still deal with the reaction. Take me for example, I'm allergic to Penicillin and anything with any type of Pen in it; reduced, watered down, etc., it will still kill me. If you're unsure, don't do it.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I would say if they're going to have a reaction to it, halving the dose will have no effect; you'll still deal with the reaction. Take me for example, I'm allergic to Penicillin and anything with any type of Pen in it; reduced, watered down, etc., it will still kill me. If you're unsure, don't do it.


Yeah i was thinking the same as far as the Reaction oucome. But How did you know as far as being Sure they wouldnt react ? Are you saying i should have that blood test done to know they arent Allergic like the Collies ?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Anybody else having trouble with this link. I've never had a problem before but can't access it now for some reason!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not working for me either! I hope he didn't go out of business!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Me to, that would suck!!! Do you have their email?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

IT'S BACK UP!!! Thank goodness!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got mine!!

Thx. For all the info....


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you thank you for posting this recommendation. No more burning holes in my pocket!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

There's a new wormer out there called "Worm Eradicator" It will get every worm in a dog, including tapes. Is a monthly heartworm preventative also.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

No Advertising Allowed! Please read the forum rules!


----------

